# Installed my Anytide PP Holders



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Got these from Anytide earlier in the week (thanks Patrick) and couldn't wait to get them on. Unfortunately, the rails on my Carolina Skiff had to come off first. I did that a couple of days ago to make room for my mounting. I think I like the look of the boat better without the rails.









*Before*









*After*

I installed the center one first then measured about 6' either direction to install the front and rear holders. Hopefully I put them far enough apart.









*Empty*









*With pole*

I'm stoked. They went on easy, and Anytide included all the SS screws I needed plus a couple extra. I'm wondering if I should paint them black, any ideas? I'll definitely be putting them to the test soon with the flying skiff.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

ive been painting a few sets black lately -light sand first -primer -paint several light coats w' light sanding between coats,look good -will have to touch up occasionally(sp) trying to get more black materials to work with,
thanks for all the support/feedback guys -'tide


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i like it  and yeah i like the boat better without the rails too . what sucks is that i had to order some to replace a broken one a week prior to anytide posting up about these things but had i known i would have got them from him and saved 50% off what i paid   would be nice to have them in black though, i'm sure sales would pick up big time if he did   boat looks good [smiley=1-beer-german.gif]


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

got black???


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks Southbound and Anytide. I think the boat looks more like a flats boat without the rails. I can't wait to try out the holders and rod, and may be painting them black soon if I get some time from my other project. I realized they look just like the Moonlighter holders except cheaper.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

you can send them back/trade for black ones,not a problem ,i seem to have a good paint process now ... -'tide


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

> you can send them back/trade for black ones,not a problem ,i seem to have a good paint process now ... -'tide


Nawww... that's alright. Now that I've got 'em I don't want them gone. It doesn't bother me yet. If it gets to that point in the future it'll be a rainy day project.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

-well ok ,i'll send them first if you want , we'll wait and see..
thanks again -'tide


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Nice! Now you come out with all the cool colors....


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

you can trade if you want ,,you need some of these hammered black finish..
they are schweeeeet !!! 
-anytide


----------

